# فكرة: لمن يريد إن &#16



## يا الغالي (7 مايو 2012)

*فكرة: لمن يريد إن ينفع الناس بعلمه ليكون لك &#*

السلام عليكم،

الكل عنده موهبة (تصوير، تصميم موقع، مكياج، طبخ، ...الخ ) أو تخصص (في طب، هندسة، ادارة، رياضيات ... الخ) يفتخر به ويريد يزيد علمه وخبرته فيه او يريد يروج عن نفسه لطلب وظيفة او النظر إلى وظيفة أفضل من هذه الأسباب اطرح فكرتي، فكرتي هي ان يطرح الشخص موضوع على شكل دورة مشرحة على شرائح بوربوينت. 




 
نموذج يوضح الفكرة 
=== منقول =====


----------

